# Walk in shower redo



## JoyfulStamper (Jun 16, 2007)

Our 5 sided walk in shower is built in the corner, with 2 walls having tiles, 2 other walls are glass, and the 5th is the glass door.  The rubber seal around the bottom is starting to allow leaks and the caulking (applied sometime last year) has developed black crud behind it, even though all instructions were correctly followed before applying the caulk.  (And yes, we do clean our shower!)  I am redoing the caulking today, but obviously more than caulking needs to be done.  The shower is simply showing its age.  Since we're planning to move within the next year or two and don't want to invest in a total redo, we're thinking of using rebath or bathfitters (in the Atlanta area.)  Any advice if this is a good decision?  Thank you.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello JoyfulStamper:
We have had loads of negative remarks about Re-Bath but I haven't heard of Bathfitters. 
Often the black crud can be removed with household bleach and hot water. I would remove all the old caulk, bleach the area, brush it clean, bleach again, allow to dry then re caulk with clear silicone caulk. Maybe the place you bought the glass door can sell you a new rubber gasket. By then it will look so good you won't want to do anything else to it.
Glenn


----------



## JoyfulStamper (Jun 16, 2007)

When I caulked before, after removing the old caulk - with black crud under it, I used soft scrub with bleach to get the area back to white.  Rinsed.  Cleaned with alcohol.  Allowed to thoroughly dry before applying good quality caulk meant for use in baths & showers.  I don't think I did anything "wrong" before.  But something (?) allowed crud to develop under it again.  (I've done plenty of successful caulking prior to this.  Before getting married later in life, I'd owned two different homes - and it's surprising just how adept a single female can get at home repair!)  As for the rubber seal, it's allowing leaks around the base of both glass walls, and the underside of the door - well...YUK!  The bottom rubber has mostly degenerated.  It's SO hard to find a good repairmen in this area - and one who speaks English instead of Spanish (we're not bilingual and you really need to be to live in the county we're in) that's why we thought maybe the best route was ReBath or Bathfitters.  We've lived here 6 years and I think the house was built in 1994.


----------

